# 9 Year Old's First Turkey - QUICK!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

This year we wanted to get a youth out for some turkey hunts. We managed to take two youths out, and had some really great hunts. We couldn't have asked for anything better when trying to introduce a young person to the sport of hunting. I will tell you that I got more nervous for those hunts than any other hunt during the season! One of the young men was able to get his first turkey, and it happened in text book fashion. I never had to call, and just used the motion from my decoy to get the bird to fly down off the roost and strut DOWN A HILL to us. One lesson learned is to always give kids extra time to take a shot, but it is just as much a learning experience for us as it is for the kids! I hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Great video! Congrats


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

